# Dare to Be Nails â€“ Wedding Nails - (May 16 â€“ May 24)



## vixie13 (May 16, 2011)

[SIZE=medium]It's Time for a New Theme! 




[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium] [/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Our new theme is[/SIZE][SIZE=large]* [/SIZE]**Dare To Be Nails- Wedding Nails*

 This wil be a slightly shorter then two weeks, so we can get on a regular scheduale. 

*Remember!*

[SIZE=medium]If you are planning on entering this challenge, please post your entry in this thread and then PM[/SIZE] [SIZE=medium]me with your choice of theme should you win the challenge. If you do *not*[/SIZE] [SIZE=medium]PM[/SIZE] [SIZE=medium]me with your choice, your entry will *not* be included in the voting poll. I will do my best to remind anyone should they forget.  



[/SIZE]

Entry deadline for Dare to Be Challenges will be at 6pm Central Time on the last day of the challenge. (2 weeks time) Please have your entry posted and pm sent to me, prior to this date/time 



 Thank You! XO

[SIZE=medium]Here are some inspirational pics, but feel free to add your own to this thread: [/SIZE]


----------



## llehsal (May 16, 2011)

OOOoooOOO...nice....but who won the last challenge?


----------



## vixie13 (May 16, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *llehsal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OOOoooOOO...nice....but who won the last challenge?



Voting is still taking place. You can vote here.  I just wanted to have a filler, so we can always have one contest running and one contest being voted on at all times! The winner of _Dare to be Nails Challenge- May Flowers_ will choose the theme for the next contest, which will start on May 27th 2011! And the winner of the wedding nails will chose the following theme and so on.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So much fun!


----------



## llehsal (May 16, 2011)

Ok great!  Thanks much!  Voted already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ngelic (May 17, 2011)

Ohh, I was actually debating on whether to pick the theme that I PMed you about or this one! xD

Hmmms, well it's definitely gonna be hard but elegant, so excited &gt;w&lt;


----------



## vixie13 (May 20, 2011)

Here's my wedding nails attempt... again not so sure if I'm in love! 

It's a nude nail, with a subtle lace pattern stamp, with a french tip and a thin layer of fine shimmer... sounds pretty... but I don't know if I exacuted well.


----------



## Ngelic (May 20, 2011)

That's pretty awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm trying to work out a design because most of these bridal nails have something that sticks out like those acrylic flowers, argh, lol


----------



## Diava (May 23, 2011)

I'm working on my entry right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully get it up soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What a lovely idea these challenges are  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Diava (May 23, 2011)

Here is my entry:

I wanted to go with a champagne theme, and having recently purchased OPIs Spark de Triomphe (Champagne Glitter) I couldn't resist using it in this theme:

I used a In The Spot-Light Pink from OPIs Femme De Cirque Collection as a base (2 coats) then applied Spark De Triomphe to create a glitter gradient to get the champagne look, then I went with a design I liked on Konad Plate M67 and used Konad Special Polish in White for the design, topped it all off with a coat of Seche Vite  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> really hope you like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Wedding Nails -* First Toast*​ 

​ 


​


----------



## vixie13 (May 23, 2011)

Wonderful Entry Diava!!! I LOVE that glitter!


----------



## Ngelic (May 24, 2011)

LOl,. you idea puts mine ti shame, I love it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Diava (May 24, 2011)

Thnx for the sweet comments  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would love to see your design Ngelic, I loved your entry for the last challenge!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

